# 2 WORD STORY GAME



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

people play this on a few forums i post on and the things that comes out get pretty hilarious..

rules r that u r only allowed to use 2 words.. and u continue the story from where the last person left off..

One day...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

kfizzley went


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

hooker hunting


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

and found


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

naked men


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

frolicking in


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Public toilets.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Which burned


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

the hair


----------



## bjones27406 (Sep 6, 2005)

off their


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

back side


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

K fizzly then


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

cut his


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

sister's butt


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

With his


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

chicken knife


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

and spread


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

and filleted


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

fido's tires


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

to pieces


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I thought this was supposed to make sense....
when he


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

masturbated with


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

his little


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Fish_Pimp sextoy


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

f*cking c*ck


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fish_Pimp sextoy
> [snapback]1203636[/snapback]​


he realized


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

f*cking dannyboy


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

was bad


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

but gay.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

so then


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

HE STUCK


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

seven inches


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

of steel


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

work wrench


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

in his


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

ass, and


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

dannyboy enjoyed


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

it greatly.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Later on,


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

dannyboy slapped


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 in


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

A small


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

bathroom while


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

jerking off


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

gummibears fell


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

with david hasslehoff


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Grabbing big


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jugs on


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

gordeez's mom


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

while she


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Stabbed 6Fish_Pimp6


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

inthe face


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

then made-out


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

with his


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

bloody body


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

um, Yea


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 dreamed


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

that this, had happened


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

getting killed


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

while packing


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

fudge at


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

penguins tail


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

lifted up


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

(hey guys, read the stuff before and at least TRY to have it make sense)

and suddenly


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

Fish_Pimps vag


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

exploded with


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

a girl


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

who had


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 sex


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

big boobs


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

with some


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

Fish_Pimp wannabes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

committed suicide


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

with a


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

teen girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

Tinker...you goin to finish that post sometime tonight lol.


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

at school


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Altuvie631 said:


> at school
> [snapback]1204197[/snapback]​


under a


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

wooden chair


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sucking a


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

donkey dic


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 enjoyed


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

butt sex


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

frequently, and


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

enjoys oral


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

While getting


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

a tattoo


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

of a


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

homosexual man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

nuts on


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> nuts on
> [snapback]1204328[/snapback]​


another f*cker that can't read.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> nuts on
> [snapback]1204328[/snapback]​


a fat


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

hoe with


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

scabs and


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

long hair


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

that said


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Eat me


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Like a


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

piranha would


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

. So he


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

did it


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

like a


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

rabid donkey.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 smells


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

like a


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rotten cumrag


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that was


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Full of


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

dog sh*t


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

and fatchicksass (what?thats one word)


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

that had


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

not been


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tapped In


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ages. he


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

thinks how


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

limp his


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

penis is


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

without lotion


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

And Vaseline


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

he'll scream


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

forsum cream


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

for more


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

penis in


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

his mouth


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

and butt


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

and ask


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

"further, please"


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yes!, yes!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

now-smack


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my ass


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

With a


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

dead fish


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

dripping with


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Fanny juice


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

but then


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

he met


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

britney spears


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

and stuffed


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

pork loins


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

into her


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

as she


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

moaned for


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Giving birth


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> moaned for
> [snapback]1205644[/snapback]​


chocolate icecream


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

With A


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Large orgasm


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

and nachos


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Then Fish_Pimp


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

touched himself


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

with a smile


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

and a


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dildo in


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

henry's ass


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

machine to


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

vibrate profuesly


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

in his


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

SILK PURSE


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

. he yelled


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

before he


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

screamed like


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

he was


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

giving birth


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

to BUBBA


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

aka louie anderson


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

on a


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

rocking chair


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

holding a...


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

big cat


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

and a


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

ompa lompa


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

who was


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

smoking a


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

a thick


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Big spliff


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

EDIT---Too slow for Dan-UK :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

and taking


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

a crap


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

on "qickshot"


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

While massaging


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

a huge


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

hairy nutsac


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

double post


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

with cream


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

all over


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

he grabbed


----------



## Fish on Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

it with


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

a/pink spork


----------



## Fish on Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

with fire


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

flaming from


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

the front


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

of the


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

penis tip


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Then the


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)

crazy mongol


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

hit it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

with a


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Rubber dong


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

super schlong


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that bounced


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Into the air


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

then poked


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

(this thread is hillariouse)

his new


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

rubber doll


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

in it's


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

private parts


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

and yelled


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Die you


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

insensitive maggot


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

while touching


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

a massive


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

his sister's


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

New diaphragm


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

it felt


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

like she


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ate some


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

butt hair


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

with redi-whip


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

on toast


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

and shoved


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> and shoved
> [snapback]1208297[/snapback]​


towards a


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

well hung


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

skanky whore


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay okay hold on a second.... to catch everyone up (i tried to break it into sentences... otherwise it was hella confusing)

one day - kfizzley went - hooker hunting - and found - naked men - frolicking in - public toilets - which burned - the hair- off their - back side.

kfizzley then - cut his - sisters butt - with his - chicken knife - and spread - and filletted - fidos tires - to pieces.

when he - masturbated with - his little - fish_pimp sextoy - he realized - f*cking dannyboy - was bad - but gay.

so then - he stuck - 7 inches - of steel - work wrench - in his - ass and - dannyboy enjoyed - it greatly.

later on - dannyboy slapped - fish_pimp in - a small - bathroom while - jerking off.

gummibears fell - with david hasselhoff - grabbing big - jugs on - gordeez mom - while she - stabbed fish_pimp - in the face - then made out- with his - bloody body.

fish_pimp dreamed - that this - had happened - getting killed - while packing - fudge at - penguins tail - lifted up.

lifted up.... and suddenly - fish_pimps vag - exploded with - a girl - who had - fish_pimp sex - with some - fish_pimp wannabees...

....fish pimp wannabees - committed suicide - with a - teen girl - at school - under a - wooden chair - sucking a - donky dick.

fish_pimp enjoyed - butt sex - frequently and - enjoys oral - while getting - a tattoo - of a - homosexual man.

homosexual man.... nuts on - a fat - hoe with - scabs and - long hair - that said - eat me - like a - piranha would.

so he - did it - like a - rabid donkey.

fish_pimp smells - like a - rotten cumrag - that was - full of - dog sh*t - and fat - chicks ass - that had - not been - tapped in - ages....

....he - thinks how - limp his - penis is - without lotion - and vaseline.

he'll scream - for some cream - for more - penis in - his mouth - and butt - and ask - "further please - yes! yes! - now smack - my ass - with a - dead fish - dripping with - fanny juice!".

but then - he met - britney spears - and stuffed - pork loins - into her - as she - moaned for - chocolate icecream - with a - large orgasm - and nachos.

then fish_pimp - touched himself - with a smile - and a - dildo in - henrys ass - machine to - vibrate profusely - in his - silk purse.

he yelled - before he - screamed like - he was - giving birth - to bubba - aka louie anderson - on a - rockign chair - holding a - big cat - and an - oompah loompah - who was - smoking a - (a) thick - big spliff - and taking - a crap - on qickshot - while massaging - a huge - hairy nutsac - with cream - all over.

he grabbed - it with - a pink spork - with fire - flaming from - the front - of the - penis tip.

then the - crazy mongol - hit it - with a - rubber dong - super schlong - that bounced - into the air - then poked - his new - rubber doll - in its - private parts - and yelled - "die you - insensitive maggot" - while touching - a massive/his sisters - new diaphram.

it felt - like she - ate some - butt hair - with redi whip - on toast - and shoved - toward a - well hung - skanky whore....

.....with pierced


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

herpies infected


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

butt cheeks


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

slathered with


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

dingleberries and


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

warts and


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

dog saliva


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

on vagina


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

winged tampons


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

bloody snatch


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

and squeezed


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

.........


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

From Her


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

anal gland


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

came something


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Smelly and


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very round


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

the he


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

called tinkerbelle


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

a very


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hot chick


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

with big


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

kahunas and


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

brilliant intellect


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

and hair


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

on her


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ass and


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Inside her


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it was


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Disgusting but...


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

smelled ok


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

So I


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

took her


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

down the


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

basement and


----------



## lorraine (Sep 26, 2005)

LOCKED HER


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

coochie with


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

some strings


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

and banged


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> and banged


the door


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> and banged


the door
[/quote]
and whore


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

on bongos


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> and banged


the door
[/quote]
and whore
[/quote]

she liked


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> and banged


the door
[/quote]
and whore
[/quote]

she liked
[/quote]

okay guys watch it im gonna start taking offense to this pretty damn soon.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

.one day


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

the fat


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cow ate


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

some grass


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

and mooed


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> and banged


the door
[/quote]
and whore
[/quote]

she liked
[/quote]

okay guys watch it im gonna start taking offense to this pretty damn soon.
[/quote]

hey, that is way more than 2 words!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> and mooed


Like she


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

was hurt

tinkerbelle dont get mad get even. and i never said you were the whore.
wes


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> was hurt
> 
> tinkerbelle dont get mad get even. and i never said you were the whore.
> wes


oh don't worry... i'm definately singling out certain people i'm thoroughly pissed at... at this point anyhow.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

and calling


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> was hurt
> 
> tinkerbelle dont get mad get even. and i never said you were the whore.
> wes


oh don't worry... i'm definately singling out certain people i'm thoroughly pissed at... at this point anyhow.
[/quote]

Hope I'm not one of them - you know I said that you are hot & that I love your red hair...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> was hurt
> 
> tinkerbelle dont get mad get even. and i never said you were the whore.
> wes


oh don't worry... i'm definately singling out certain people i'm thoroughly pissed at... at this point anyhow.
[/quote]

Hope I'm not one of them - you know I said that you are hot & that* I love your red hair...*
[/quote]I hope she doesnt take that as sarcasm


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> was hurt
> 
> tinkerbelle dont get mad get even. and i never said you were the whore.
> wes


oh don't worry... i'm definately singling out certain people i'm thoroughly pissed at... at this point anyhow.
[/quote]

Hope I'm not one of them - you know I said that you are hot & that* I love your red hair...*
[/quote]I hope she doesnt take that as sarcasm
[/quote]

No, I really do love it, I think it's sexy...


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> was hurt
> 
> tinkerbelle dont get mad get even. and i never said you were the whore.
> wes


oh don't worry... i'm definately singling out certain people i'm thoroughly pissed at... at this point anyhow.
[/quote]

Hope I'm not one of them - you know I said that you are hot & that* I love your red hair...*
[/quote]I hope she doesnt take that as sarcasm
[/quote]

No, I really do love it, I think it's sexy...
[/quote]

woah...red hair....


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> and calling


the farmer


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

to get


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> Hope I'm not one of them - you know I said that you are hot & that* I love your red hair...*


I hope she doesnt take that as sarcasm
[/quote]

No, I really do love it, I think it's sexy...
[/quote]

woah...red hair....
[/quote]

i actually just redyed it. its violently red at the moment... i hope it mellows.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hope I'm not one of them - you know I said that you are hot & that* I love your red hair...*


I hope she doesnt take that as sarcasm
[/quote]

No, I really do love it, I think it's sexy...
[/quote]

woah...red hair....
[/quote]

i actually just redyed it. its violently red at the moment... i hope it mellows.
[/quote]

mmm...sounds more like "violently sexy" to me...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hope I'm not one of them - you know I said that you are hot & that* I love your red hair...*


I hope she doesnt take that as sarcasm
[/quote]

No, I really do love it, I think it's sexy...
[/quote]

woah...red hair....
[/quote]

i actually just redyed it. its violently red at the moment... i hope it mellows.
[/quote]









Some donkeys


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Hope I'm not one of them - you know I said that you are hot & that* I love your red hair...*


I hope she doesnt take that as sarcasm
[/quote]

No, I really do love it, I think it's sexy...
[/quote]

woah...red hair....
[/quote]

i actually just redyed it. its violently red at the moment... i hope it mellows.
[/quote]

mmm...sounds more like "violently sexy" to me...
[/quote]

back to the word game please!!! ahem ahem!!!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> to get


His shotgun


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

to destroy


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the one


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

named fish_pimp


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

but he


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

was retarded


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

and had


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

no brain


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

or game


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

no pain


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

when the


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Fairy flew


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

in his


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

and danced


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> and danced


in his


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

own pee-pee


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

While singing


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

and masturbating


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

With a


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

garden trowel


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

which felt


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

like before


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

herpies infected


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

dirty slut


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

. Then after


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

I had


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

a long


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sh*t i


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

corny sh*t

Edit Damn you qickshot


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> sh*t i


ate pizza


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

and Drank


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Jim Beam :laugh: Sorry Gordeez


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

and beer


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Then grabed


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

a sack


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

of Crack


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

then broke


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The stem.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

because he


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

liked penis


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

and little


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nuts in


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

his mouth


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

when gargling


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

With maximum


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

**** flavored


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

man juice


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

and then


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

bending over


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

he took


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

out his


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

small wang


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

to whack


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Himself silly


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

then he


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

farted in


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

his girlfriends


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

hand and


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

she smelled


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

it and


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it stunk


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

like a


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

wet dog


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

so she


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Then collapsed


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

from the


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Humid gas.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

after that


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

His attorney


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

had to


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

bail him


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

hay for


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

his donkey


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

that looks


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

like he


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

took a


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

smurf-sized bite


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

from a


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

johndeere said:


> fido's tires


Ice princess


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

. I farted


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

then licked


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

My penguins


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

anal cavity


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

as it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

shoved it's


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Fat ass


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

towards a


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dead fetus


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

that was


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

being belligrant


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

and


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

then hit


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

some pimp


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

with his


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

naked rabbit


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

then he


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Killed himself.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

After that....


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

a piranha


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

without teeth


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Asked if


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

suk your


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

soda straw


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

while touching


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rockers little


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

pecker with


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

a dirty


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

HATERS









piranha king's


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

a pimp


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

for gay's


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rocker said:


> for gay's


like rocker


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

and u


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

who likes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wet p*ssy


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

and twinkies


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

The End.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

johndeere said:


> The End.
> :laugh:


 is near


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

when penguins


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

and k fizzly


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> and k fizzly


 virgin a$$


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rockers isnt


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> rockers isnt











piranha king


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

is a 40 yr old virgin


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rocker said:


> rockers isnt


:laugh: 
piranha king
[/quote]
is cool


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

fried eggs


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

in his

rocker you realy suck at this game you make no sence


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

BALLS


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> in his
> 
> rocker you realy suck at this game you make no sence


no its just that ppl keep posting before me

and it felt good because he likes the way the yoke pops and it drips all over his balls and penis which makes a smooth surface for him to touch and gives it a nice eroma


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rocker said:


> in his
> 
> rocker you realy suck at this game you make no sence


no its just that ppl keep posting before me

and it felt good because he likes the way the yoke pops and it drips all over his balls and penis which makes a smooth surface for him to touch and gives it a nice eroma
[/quote]







i see you are one of them "special" kids.
wes


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> in his
> 
> rocker you realy suck at this game you make no sence


no its just that ppl keep posting before me

and it felt good because he likes the way the yoke pops and it drips all over his balls and penis which makes a smooth surface for him to touch and gives it a nice eroma
[/quote]







i see you are one of them "special" kids.
wes
[/quote]
































































na im not retarded i just like saying retarded stuf
seriously im perfectly fine....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ok someone start it over


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

this one


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> this one


is a big one


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

2 words bro

feeder_phish sucks


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> 2 words bro
> 
> feeder_phish sucks


 well "this one" wasnt really a good start







so think about that....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

just continue form the last one that was posted... mine (the yoke thing) here ill continue...
but something


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Feeder_Phish said:


> 2 words bro
> 
> feeder_phish sucks


 well "this one" wasnt really a good start







so think about that....
[/quote]


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

some of the sh*t you say p king


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> 2 words bro
> 
> feeder_phish sucks


 well "this one" wasnt really a good start







so think about that....
[/quote]















[/quote]
lol someones mad


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

BUT SOMEHTING

someone continue.....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

is


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> BUT SOMEHTING
> 
> someone continue.....


Else happened


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

mauls said:


> BUT SOMEHTING
> 
> someone continue.....


Else happened
[/quote]
*cough*hence*cough*









during the


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

football game


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

that made


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

him stop


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

eating his


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> eating his


foot long


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

that smelled


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> that smelled


like rotting


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that smelled


like rotting
[/quote]

Sasquatch SH!T


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Sasquatch SH!T


but tasted


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Sasquatch SH!T


but tasted
[/quote]

like GRANDMAS


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

oatmeal cookies


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

that is


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Grandmas secret


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

tha she


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

is really


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

a male.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

that f*ks


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

BIG GOATS


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

on weekends


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

mauls said:


> on weekends


 when she is done
[/quote]
when she

ma bad


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

dabs some


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

A$$ CREAM


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

in a


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Golden saucer


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

for PROSTITUTES


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

and then


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

rocker said:


> and then


put on


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

william hung


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

to sing


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

and died


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

adultswim said:


> and died


 because he


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

f*ked sh*t


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

was old


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

adultswim said:


> was old


 and liked


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

nothing because

She's dead


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

smelly feet


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

De-railed


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Adult_swim


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lieks to


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

reach around


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

the hairy


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Onion said:


> the hairy


BUSH OF


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

your mom


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> your mom


 no your


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

dad's horse


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

rode to


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> the hairy


BUSH OF








[/quote]

Tinkerbells twat LOL Just kidding its a joke don't get mad. Oh sh*t thats way more than 2 words huh!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

adultswim said:


> the hairy


BUSH OF








[/quote]

Tinkerbells twat LOL Just kidding its a joke don't get mad. Oh sh*t thats way more than 2 words huh!
[/quote]
your worse than i am









continueing from rode to............

bush's house


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Everyone died


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cause bush


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

is very


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

gay and


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

so smart


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

that he


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

decided that


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

he would


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

john lenon


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

mauls said:


> he would


nuke most


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

of the


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

bush haters


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

into a


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

melting pot


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

but we all know


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> but we all know


he has


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Humped Monica


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mauls said:


> Humped Monica


with cigar


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

burning her


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

brown hair


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha death


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

is BLOODY


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

and yummy


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

for a


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

small fee


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

you can


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Let cum


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

drip into


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

her ear


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

and it


----------



## crazlunatic (Oct 5, 2005)

feels good


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Tinkerbell likes it


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

up the


----------

